# The Pudden visits the Big Red Ship



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

There was some excitement in the Pudden’s and her Mama’s town :banana:. Two red ships appeared on the horizon and drove through the sea ice to town to bring some fuel. The fuel was supposed to come last October but “someone-who-was-supposed-to-be-in-charge” didn’t pay attention and then the ice came and then it was too late :nono:. The town people did some math :scratchch and decided that there wasn’t enough fuel left to keep Pudden and her Mama’s’s little putt-putt-car going till spring :eclipsee_ and to keep Mama’s place heated so that the Pudden and her Mama can have warm feet-feetz when they are snuggled on the couch-couch . :kiss:
So the town people hired the little Red Russian ship which lives in the Arctic waters off Russia where it drives through the ice to bring fuel to all the Russian people and their Puddens . The little red Russian ship went to Korea to get diesel for Mama’s stove and to Dutch Harbor to get gas for Pudden’s putt-putt-car. Then the American people decided they had to have something to do with it too and sent the Big Red Ship, which is called the Coast Guard Cutter Healy and is an icebreaker :crash: . The big red ship was supposed to show the little red Russian ship to Nome, so that the Russian ship wouldn’t get lost. To which the Russian people just shrugged and said “делайте всё, что необходимо” , which means “whatever you say, dude” and smoked some cigarettes. And then they followed the big red ship to Nome to deliver Pudden’s fuel.
Last night, the big red ship was inviting people from Nome to come aboard to have a look. The Pudden and her Mama went out on the ice on skis to check out the ships. They were not allowed to visit the little red ship :nono: because the little red ship is full of Russian people, who smoke a lot and drink vodka. :smokin:
Mama went on board to have a look but the Pudden wasn’t allowed because only human people are allowed in the Coast Guard ships :bawling:. Mama got to see where the officers do their lounging and where the engines are and where the scientists go to the bathroom and Mama even got to sit in the Captain’s chair on the bridge (“Make it so!”). Nobody is ever allowed to sit in the Captain’s chair :nono:. If anybody tries, they are immediately keel-hauled or ordered to scrub the deck with their toothbrush. Only the Captain and silly landlubber visitors like Mama are allowed to sit in the Captain’s chair. The Captain of the Big Red Ship is named Beverly and she is a Very Cool Person who, like, totally has her junk together :rockon:. Mama also saw the Executive Officer, which means a Tall-Person-who-gets- stuff-done :yes:. Of course, The captain and her #1 were waay too important to talk to :curtain:, but Mama would have liked for the Pudden to meet the Executive Officer, because they could have talked some shop :yes: about their mutual experiences. That’s because the Pudden is the executive officer of the HMS Kayak, captained by Mama :eclipsee_ (see here). And Mama would have liked to compare notes with Cpt. Beverly on some operational questions, such as if *her* executive officer has ever jumped overboard to chase a duck. :banghead:
At night, some people from the red ships came to Nome, and there was pizza and speeches from the mayor and photographs and hand shaking :wave: and Eskimo dancing :nopity: and an undisclosed amount of vodka arty:. In the morning, the big red ship and the little red ship tuckered off again through the ice and headed south. Mama thought the path they carved looked a bit zig-zaggy, which could have been because of the ice or maybe it was on account of the vodka :gotme:.

Below mama’s photos:
1) The Pudden steams for the Healy
2) The Russian people's ship (The Renda) in the ice after sunset
3) The Renda in the sun
4) The Renda from the deck of the Healy
5) The town of Nome from the Healy
6) Mama in the Captain's chair ("Make it so")
7) the radar
8) The Big Red Telephone (direct line to Batman) on the bridge
9) The Pudden thinks she's seen enough
10) Renda again
11) Nomeites walk to the Healy
12) The Pudden with Renda, Healy and the sunset


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant, loved all the pics, and what an amazing place you live


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Great to see you and the Pudden posting about your adventures again, you have such amazing experiences together, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW Great story and pics!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic pictures and so glad you updated for us. On the news we had heard about your need and the Russian ship comming, but to see your actual pictures and hear your stories really relieves my mind. 

You and Pudden stay warm, ya hear?? Can't wait to read more stories, bundle up for sure.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claudia you never cease to amaze me Glad all is well. You look good in the drivers seat.....Maybe you should learn to captain a luxury liner cruise ship I hear there is an opening in Italy?


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL .... I was grumbling about our 1/2 inch of snow (I moved FROM Minnesota to get AWAY from the nasty white stuff) this morning and then I saw your posting. Suddenly our little disting isn't so bad. 

Seriously, loved the story and the pics! Keep 'em coming!! Stay warm.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think you should write books!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> I think you should write books!!!!


"The Adventures Of Pudden" could be a wonderful series!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love the story and pictures-thanks!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

AlanK said:


> "The Adventures Of Pudden" could be a wonderful series!


WOW those are amazing pictures. I absolutely agree. You need to write a book about Pudden and all the Alaskan adventures!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time, even if poor Pudden wasn't allowed to embark, but perhaps she was better away from the vodka


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonderful news, love the pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing pictures and tales of your adventures=what an experience. Glad to see the Fuel ship arrived and the residents of Alaska will be able to stay warm and travel this winter. 

I agree, _*The Pudden Tales*_ would be a wonderful series to read.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

This was WAY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I too think you should write a book, better yet a children's book. A series, the adventures of Pudden.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

All I can say is WOW. What an amazing story, and you write so well! Loved the photos. Thanks so much for sharing that!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great photos and wonderful story  I agree you should write a book of the Pudden adventures.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree. Amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What an experience. You live a life few of us could even imagine. What great insight you give us.

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome pics!! And great story telling, I love all the emoticons!

It's good to see posts about the Pudden again!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Great to see you and the Pudden posting about your adventures again, you have such amazing experiences together, thank you for sharing them.


What she said !!!!:wave:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You are very talented, you have a gift,of words, how you live in that cold, i can't imagine.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> how you live in that cold, i can't imagine.


What??/ I thought Main was almost the same as Alaska!!...LOL


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ha ,ha ha, we are getting snow, about a month late,as far as i am concerened!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Claudia, did you help those poor people with their over-abundance of vodka? Pudden looks singularly unimpressed with all the hoopla


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

That was a fun read!
Thank you for taking the time to shoot the photos and then write up your adventure to share with all of us! I soooo love your way with words!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great story and pictures. You two have the best adventures. I don't know why Pudden didn't get to go on the Coast Guard cutter. Caue has been on a Coast Guard boat couple of times when we have been stopped for a safety check.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

WONDERFUL!!! WONDERFUL!!! WONDERFUL!!!

Just can't get enough of the Pudden stories and I couldn't agree more, kids would love to read about the Pudden...and I think their parents would really enjoy reading the book to their kids!

Pete


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Great pictures and a wonderful story! Like everyone else, I think you should publish your Pudden adventures - they would be a hit! And Toby would like me to say that he thinks Pudden pulling the sled onto the ice is extremely cool, and if the Pudden would agree to teach Toby how to be a good sled dog, then he would happily pull his mama to all sorts of places. (His mama isn't so sure about that plan.  )


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

What amazing pictures. Hope Pudden and her mama stay warm now. It looks soooo cold...but so beautiful.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Absolutely Fantastic! Loved the story and the pics!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Amazing story and the pictures. You two are living life to the fullest. God gave you a gift, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

these are great pictures! You should write an adventure book/someone needs to write a book about you. Glad to see you posting again. I was getting worried about you guys. How did you get on the boat???...um Ship. I mean did you have to climb a ladder or something?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> What she said !!!!:wave:


Me too....Love Pudden and Mama stories!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Pudden, I'm seeing these late because this thread popped up in my search for "place board". 

Awesome pix! Pudden, did the captain let you blow the horn? 
I hope so!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Great story and awesome pics. I agree, you should write books. This would make a great kid's book, minus the vodka. LOL!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Any new adventures with the Pudden? I know I'm anxiously awaiting Mama's painting of the "newt people" who in Mama's own words are very pretty and colorful. Give the Pudden a hug for me!

Pete


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Great little story and the pics are great too.


----------

